# Will Naruto learn Flying Thunder God?



## MaruUchiha (Sep 2, 2013)

I mean Naruto needs more jutsu and I feel like FTG is one of the perfect ones for him.. he doesn't have much speed. But anyway, if Naruto 'was' to learn it, how will he? Yeah Minato's on the battlefield right now, but it's not like he can be like "Hey Naruto let's ignore this god trying to destroy all of mankind for a second so I can teach you this jutsu!".. So when and how do you think naruto will learn this jutsu? if you think so at all that is..


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 2, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> ...he doesn't have much speed.



What       ?


----------



## Xeros (Sep 2, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> I mean Naruto needs more jutsu and I feel like FTG is one of the perfect ones for him.. *he doesn't have much speed*. But anyway, if Naruto 'was' to learn it, how will he? ***SPOILERS*** Yeah Minato's on the battlefield right now, but it's not like he can be like "Hey Naruto let's ignore this god trying to destroy all of mankind for a second so I can teach you this jutsu!".. So when and how do you think naruto will learn this jutsu? if you think so at all that is..



NOPE, he's the 4th hokage's son, plus he caught up with Ay's extreme speed so its possible


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 2, 2013)

What is this he doesn't have much speed? He's the fastest shinobi in the Narutoverse right now. Also, he used the flying raijin in RTN but I don't know why they made him use it :l , it's unlikely though, he has enough speed and he doesn't need to be more op.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 3, 2013)

When I say he doesn't have much speed, I mean aside from the nine tails modes becauase that's not him.. I mean if he could hold KCM or BM infinite then okay, but he can't.. I'm talking about *natural speed* here people.. (Body Flicker, Weight Of The Guts, FTG, etc..)


----------



## Xeros (Sep 3, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> When I say he doesn't have much speed, I mean aside from the nine tails modes becauase that's not him.. I mean if he could hold KCM or BM infinite then okay, but he can't.. I'm talking about *natural speed* here people.. (Body Flicker, Weight Of The Guts, FTG, etc..)



Well then, I would say about average speed.


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Sep 3, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Well then, I would say about average speed.



If by average you mean average amongst the top tier, then sure.


----------



## Alaude (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think he'll learn it.


----------



## Laozy (Sep 3, 2013)

> he used the flying raijin in RTN



He didn't. He just threw Minato's marked kunai and jumped up over Menma. Minato teleported to him later.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Sep 3, 2013)

He's too stupid to learn it.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> I mean Naruto needs more jutsu and I feel like FTG is one of the perfect ones for him.. he doesn't have much speed. But anyway, if Naruto 'was' to learn it, how will he? ***SPOILERS*** Yeah Minato's on the battlefield right now, but it's not like he can be like "Hey Naruto let's ignore this god trying to destroy all of mankind for a second so I can teach you this jutsu!".. So when and how do you think naruto will learn this jutsu? if you think so at all that is..





> I mean Naruto needs more jutsu and I feel  like FTG is one of the perfect ones for him.. he doesn't have much  speed. But anyway, if Naruto 'was' to learn it, how will he?  ***SPOILERS***





> I feel  like FTG is one of the perfect ones for him.. he doesn't have much  speed.





> he doesn't have much  speed


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 3, 2013)

He doesn't need it.


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasuko said:


> He doesn't need it.



He needs it, because its cool, and really OP.
Ohh and his father has it!  Gotta pass that shit down.


----------



## zantha (Sep 3, 2013)

if he does learn it, then I don't think he will learn it from anyone else. he will have to learn it on his own.


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Sep 3, 2013)

zantha said:


> if he does learn it, then I don't think he will learn it from anyone else. he will have to learn it on his own.



It is written in a scroll somewhere.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 5, 2013)

Naruto using anything besides Shadow Clones and Rasengan, that's a good one


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay people I understand my comment about speed was pretty dumb.. But I wasn't really counting KCM and Bijuu Mode.. I mean him in regular form is pretty slow.. -_-

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SpazX (Sep 5, 2013)

In Road To Ninja he DOES USE the Flying Thunder God technique... That is how he beat Tobi/Obito *SPOILER*
To get back to their real world...


----------



## SpazX (Sep 5, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> Okay people I understand my comment about speed was pretty dumb.. But I wasn't really counting KCM and Bijuu Mode.. I mean him in regular form is pretty slow.. -_-



He isn't slow like a turtle... He is average I'd say... When's he is in his Nine Tails form he is extremely fast...


----------



## Kanga (Sep 5, 2013)

Not really. 

I don't want him to be a Minato clone. 

He's already inherited the rasengan from his father,


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes he will learn it and probably even integrate KB into it.
How will Naruto learn it?  Well I think that since he is an Uzumaki with aptitude towards Fuinjutsu there is a high chance Jiraiya already showed him the basics for Fuinjutsu during the time skip.
All Naruto has to do is develop his own Hiraishin marking.


----------



## Van Konzen (Sep 6, 2013)

how about no.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2013)

Minato and Tobirama already use the very same technique, no need for Naruto to learn it as well. When would he learn it anyway? Why would he learn it?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2013)

No, that move is for bitches.

Also, Base Naruto isn't slow.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 6, 2013)

I doubt it. Because Naruto follows Jiraiya teaching about it not being how many ninja techniques you have its about enduring and never giving up and how to use what you have. Orochimaru teaching follows that the pinnacle of shinobi is to aquire every single jutsu there is. Naruto has been giving some really high level techniques which he can play around with in variants but and being blessed with the chakra to have him endure. So I doubt Naruto will get any hax jutsu. At best he will get a Rasengan that uses Inyoton.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope not. If he did, he'd be erasing Minato.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope. FTG + BM is just too ridiculously OP.

Even Minato isn't allowed to do it right now.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 6, 2013)

I doubt it as Naruto doesn't really need it. He's one of the fastest people in the manga already and has enough non Shunshin speed that he can keep up with almost everyone else.


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2013)

I mean entering BM is like instant? Why does he need it? It


----------



## Paine? (Sep 7, 2013)

I think Naruto needs to obtain sharingan,

Then he can use it to learn more jutsu,


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if he learned how to use that technique. It looks cool and he could perhaps develop it further in the future. The question is how and when he would learn it. It would be nice if he came up with his own version of it eventually.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2013)

Massive trololol if Sasuke learns space/time instead.


----------

